

Amazon's Fire Phone is currently selling for £99 in the UK - cbg0
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Amazon-Fire-Phone-32-GB/dp/B00IFQ56PU/?ie=UTF8&transaction=device_only

======
Zekio
they have massive problems selling them and then they don't even allow
shipping to anywhere but US or UK really, when they price their phone that
cheaply it's just pure evil..

